# BMW drops 335d. Why?



## scrimshawdds (Aug 6, 2011)

My 2009 335d is the greatest car I have ever owned. I finally stopped missing my XKE 2+2. Why did BMW drop it for 2012 but keep it in the SUV? The only thing the XKE was better for was that women don't leave notes under the windshield wiper with their name and phone number asking for a ride in the BMW.


----------



## DC-IT (Sep 27, 2009)

The new F30 is coming out soon and in the first model year the Diesel is not available.
But it looks like the 320D or 325D will be taking it's place.
So we probably will be the lucky ones to have the 335D.:thumbup:


----------



## FlyingLow78 (Jul 28, 2011)

I spoke with a salesman about it before I bought my d last summer. He said they were slow sellers because of the increased price and because Americans don't want diesels. Our cars are noisy and smokey, right?


----------



## d geek (Nov 26, 2008)

BMW has announced that they will be bringing out the 6 cyl diesel F30 later this year. 

No one knows which (if any) diesel engine will be offered in the new 3er here in N America.


----------



## bimmerdiesel (Jul 9, 2010)

+1 ^^

Dont worry You should see some diesel models in 2013. Will it be offered in 3series :dunno: I hope it does


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

Automobile Magazine says that BMW will offer the 4 cylinder diesel in the new 3 series: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=589946&highlight=


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

The 4 banger in the 3 series and the 6 in the 5 series (to compete with the E class) would probably be my guess.:thumbup:


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

UncleJ said:


> The 4 banger in the 3 series and the 6 in the 5 series (to compete with the E class) would probably be my guess.:thumbup:


A 535d would be awesome!


----------



## 3ismagic# (Mar 17, 2011)

rmorin49 said:


> A 535d would be awesome!


Jeremy clarkson raved about the 535d.


----------



## tonyspumoni (May 23, 2010)

I would still prefer to see this in the 3 series. Less weight means a quicker car. But I totally agree with the thread starter - this is the best car I have owned and a better daily driver than anything I have raced in the So Cal stoplight wars. I got beat by an AMG the other day but I had the wife and kids and thus a vested interest in acting like a grownup.


----------



## Snipe656 (Oct 22, 2009)

FlyingLow78 said:


> I spoke with a salesman about it before I bought my d last summer. He said they were slow sellers because of the increased price and *because Americans don't want diesels*. Our cars are noisy and smokey, right?


I think it is that but also combined with the typical American BMW buyer is not one prone to a diesel.



tonyspumoni said:


> I would still prefer to see this in the 3 series. Less weight means a quicker car. But I totally agree with the thread starter - this is the best car I have owned and a better daily driver than anything I have raced in the So Cal stoplight wars. I got beat by an AMG the other day *but I had the wife and kids and thus a vested interest in acting like a grownup.*


This is confusing my inner child.


----------



## julesandtrish (Mar 2, 2006)

rmorin49 said:


> A 535d would be awesome!


Yes please! BMW are you listening?


----------



## julesandtrish (Mar 2, 2006)

62Lincoln said:


> Automobile Magazine says that BMW will offer the 4 cylinder diesel in the new 3 series: http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=589946&highlight=


What angel eye upgrades are those? Lux H8 v3?


----------



## taibanl (Oct 3, 2010)

Oss


----------



## EYE4SPEED (Apr 19, 2010)

I'd be interested in an X4d... wonder when that will be available, if ever?

Haven't heard anything further about the 5xdmabcdefeg car either?


----------



## UncleJ (May 7, 2006)

tony, in those "socal stoplight wars" be careful of kids in prime spotted, jacked up K5 Blazers with shaker hoods and a funny smelling exhaust!


----------



## Axel61 (Mar 10, 2011)

It amazes me yet that I run into People down here in Puerto Rico and I believe you guys in the upper states too. The give me the look and give me the usual question, BMW does DIESELS?. I was at an event last nite and we are talking about HIGH end vehicles ala Porsche, Lambos Ferrari, Vettes etc etc. I spoke to some of my friends I went to highschool with and are Millionaires and have big TOYS. Anyway their question was, Hey Axel what are u bringing for the 1/2 mile race, I would say a BMW 335d, and they would what is a "D" stand for, I would say DIESEL and they would say BMW does DIESELS? no way, since when?

So I would enlighten them about Merc, BMW Audi are bringing them more now than before, anyway I happened to meet another 335d and he was in love with his 09, I gave him a ride on my RENNtech 335d, and he was sold. He is planning In purchasing the tune for it soon. He told me"damn this thing can run, you're going to surprise a lot of these big guns!!!!


----------



## listerone (Jul 21, 2009)

3ismagic# said:


> Jeremy clarkson raved about the 535d.


Yes he did...and he freely admits that he doesn't like diesels.I think he said,while checking BMW's top speed claim for the vehicle,something like "it's not exactly electric but it is *relentless*".And "relentless" is the single best word to discribe my "d".


----------



## AutoUnion (Apr 11, 2005)

Simple. E90 has reached EOL. 4 cylinder is coming soon and I'm excited. Might be my new DD


----------



## rmorin49 (Jan 7, 2007)

I believe I read in the latest Roundel that 42% of the cars BMW sells in Europe are diesels. The US market just hasn't accepted them as a viable alternative to gasoline engines. One major issue is the additional road tax that makes diesel as or more expensive than premium gasoline. In most European countries diesel is as cheap or cheaper than regular grade gasoline. My understanding is that the additional tax on diesel was designed to be borne by the trucking industry to help fund repairs and maintenance of highways due to their increased amount of damage caused by heavy trucks. Unfortunately this higher tax is now being borne by those of us driving diesel automobiles that cause no more damage than any other automobile. Go figure.


----------

